

Ask HN: Does anyone have space for a youngster taking a year off? - joshmlewis

I want to travel to some of the big cities, i.e., NYC, San Francisco, D.C., etc. but I can't afford much housing expenses if I did travel.  I work for a startup already and make a decent amount.  I'm not a partier and am pretty chill.  I am taking a year off from school and am getting all the real world experience I can.<p>I could pay some and trade work or whatever else for the rest.  Just thought I'd see what kind of options I could get.  :)
======
TamDenholm
<http://www.couchsurfing.org/> is an excellent resource.

